# 7.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz a cheat package?



## Erratus (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

an installation from DVD ended in refusal of installation of packages. I found that all packages on DVD in subdirectories of /packages show a size of zero.


MD5 (7.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso) = df1a3604d4f99b7cf3511d42d33c550a
SHA256 (7.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso) = 1c148191e8c01191011d5fde4688aaa567a166838ed9722d1ae73451c4ef2b7d

both matched with 7.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso

What's the reason?


----------



## danger@ (Feb 4, 2009)

maybe it hasn't been burned correctly. Try once again with slower burning speed.


----------



## Erratus (Feb 4, 2009)

This I thought first too, then I looked into the iso file. There i found, that all subdirectories of /packages contain .tbz files with size of zero except /packages/all where all packages can be found.
So question remains, why sysinstall does not find the packages to install.


----------

